# Litter box odors even with scooping often? Need litter recommendations!



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm getting really fed up with my litter boxes (I have 2 in a 850 sq. ft. apartment). Lately I've noticed that sometimes when I walk in my apartment, I smell a litter box odor which totally disgusts me since I'm a very cleanly and scent-obsessed person. My frustration is that the litter boxes seem to stink like a yucky faint urine scent/muddy litter scent, even with scooping daily. The issue isn't things being in the litter box... the issue is that the dang pee clumps keep falling apart, or atleast this is what I'm assuming is the issue. I'd say half of the time I get solid clumps, the other half of the time I can see them falling apart and see darker marks in the litter. :x I'm using Tidy Cats Small Spaces because I love the scent... but lately it just doesn't seem to clump as well! 

Any advice? I'm dumping the litter boxes out, adding a liner and refilling them tomorrow. Just frustrating since the litter box in the office was just totally refilled about a month ago and I've added litter since, so it's kind of a waste. In the past, the litter clumped really well so if I scooped daily and added litter every now and then I hardly ever had to totally clean them out.

Am I doing something wrong here? haha any litter advice for these sorts of issues? I have absolutely loved the Tidy Cats and for whatever reason I seem to be having issues now... not sure if it's my scoop, a formula change, or what.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

M&E,

I know you like Tidy Cats Small Spaces. How about if you combine an unscented scoopable clay litter with it? I like Dr. Elsey's in the Blue bag, but I think there are others like Arm & Hammer, Fresh Step Multicat Unscented, which contains carbon for odor control, for example. I personally use a local brand called Integrity Multicat which contains zeolite _if_ I feel the litter needs some odor control at times.

The best scoop I've found that prevents clumps from breaking is the Litter Lifter. It is my preferred scoop because you almost never need to shake the pee clumps--the clean litter just slides right through very easily.

Hope this gets you some ideas, good luck, let us know what works for you.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not terribly familiar with different styles/varieties of litter, but I can tell you that I've received compliments for the lack of odor in my room from friends discovering I keep Jasper's box there. I used to use Arm and Hammer Double Duty but I switched to Clump and Seal because it's less grainy and seems like it would be more comfortable for him. He's never had any issues or complaints with either, so I figure he approves! :thumb I know you're not supposed to use clumping litter with kittens, but I didn't learn that until recently and I've never had a problem with him using the box for anything other than its proper purpose so I'm not too worried


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I love Scoop away super clump. I have the experience that no other litter clumps as well.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When you say you scoop daily, how many times a day is that?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for your responses, everyone! So my boyfriend and I were going to buy litter and I INSTANTLY realized my mistake as I was looking at litter.

One time I was needing litter but was at a store that didn't have the Small Spaces litter. I grabbed the Tidy Cats Glade litter (Tidy Cats Scoop Tough Odor Solutions with Glade Cat Litter - Odor Control and Clumping Kitty Cat Litter - petco.com) thinking it would be fine and mixed it in with my Small Spaces litter. I looked at reviews online and EVERYONE has the same issue I did... it had a super weird strong smell (not even necessarily urine, just strong... and gross) and does NOT clump hardly at all, the pee just dissolves and makes the room smell weird.

So long story short... I dumped out the old litter, and we grabbed the Tidy Cats 24/7 in the 35lb container. Unfortunately now I'm reading online that this one isn't that good, either... DANGIT! Lol. Target didn't have my favorite Small Spaces unfortunately... so I may be dumping and refilling again sooner than I think! haha ohh no.



TabbCatt said:


> M&E,
> 
> The best scoop I've found that prevents clumps from breaking is the Litter Lifter. It is my preferred scoop because you almost never need to shake the pee clumps--the clean litter just slides right through very easily.
> 
> Hope this gets you some ideas, good luck, let us know what works for you.


Thanks for your awesome suggestions, TabbCatt! I am definitely going to be grabbing that scoop... I need a new scoop, and that one has phenomenal reviews!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

marie73 said:


> When you say you scoop daily, how many times a day is that?


I scoop once daily! It's never been an issue before, my kitties are small so their pees and poos are pretty small, especially split between two boxes. But these pee clumps falling apart was a massive problem!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it might be because the pee clumps are piling on top of one another. I've never scooped less than 3 times a day. I use Tidy Cats and I love it. 

And I only have ONE box for 3 cats. :shock:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I scoop twice a day, in the morning after I get up and in the evening before I go to bed. I don't know if you have "Pet Valu" stores in U.S. but I've had good litter from their own brand of litter called "Fresh 4 Life", which clumps well and doesn't break apart, and has added baking soda to eliminate any odor, and is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You may try sprinkling baking soda on your litter boxes too. That helps.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I use Precious Cats (Blue) for Artie....I scoop at least twice a day for one cat. I do have 2 litter boxes for him. Both are in the 2nd Bathroom.. one on the floor in front of the tub/toilet and the other is in the tub...Artie occasionally uses both....I would change out and wash the entire Bathroom and litter box once a month (every 3-4 weeks)..
Since I bought the 'litter lifter' scooper at Petco; it is much cleaner...It has been over 4 weeks now and the litter is clean and non-smelling...I add more litter as I need it...I am amazed the scooper has helped so much...
I have a pretty large apartment..about 1200 sq feet..2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms....The Precious Cats has been the best for me..I found World Best to be a bit 'funky' smelling...Walnut is not bad, but I found some brown dust in the bathroom (Litter box) room...I am grateful that Artie is not fussy about litter...food, yes----

No one can smell 'cat' in my apartment... I have a good sense of smell also... I never want to smell 'cat'--if you know what I mean..........the only way you know I have a cat is because of all the toys and cat trees!! LOL!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Gsh! I asked something similar recently (nine cats and I work full time) and didn't get half as much help! Some of the brands mentioned I've never seen not heard of but on the days I'm not working and can scoop ore frequently, it is definitely better.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been adding activated carbon to my cats litter and its been working awesome!
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-PA0373-Activated-40-Ounce-1134-Gram/dp/B0002566WY/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1420767989&sr=1-1&keywords=Marineland+Black+Diamond+Premium+Activated+Carbon[/ame]

I use Precious Cat Litter, it clumps well and I scoop it 2 times a day but there was always this lingering smell... Adding the carbon to the litter has really helped!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Activated carbon sounds like an awesome idea for a litter additive. If I wasn't already satisfied with what I use I would love to see how well that worked.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have found in my foster room that if I leave the door closed and the windows shut there is a stale lingering cat box odor. If I crack a window even 1" it helps tremendously with no discernible increase in the heating bill. Perhaps you need some ventilation in your apartment. Even a slightly open window will cause some positive air flow and help clear out the stale house odors.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I like Tidy Cats 24/7 (lower dust, clumps OK). Scoop Away is okay...(clumps AWESOME...higher dust factor). But best is Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat...lowest dust around and clumps pretty dang good too. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you all SO much for the suggestions, everyone! I appreciate all of your responses so much. Adding baking soda or carbon is a great idea. So far, the new Tidy Cats 24/7 litter I'm using is working PERFECTLY. My apartment is back to smelling like cleanliness and NOT like a litter box! :jump When I scoop and my face is right beside it I smell nothing but clean litter. Also so nice to scoop pee and it actually stay intact! It was 100% that Glade litter... yucky.



marie73 said:


> I think it might be because the pee clumps are piling on top of one another. I've never scooped less than 3 times a day. I use Tidy Cats and I love it.
> 
> And I only have ONE box for 3 cats. :shock:


Surprisingly this wasn't the issue, although at first I thought it could be! But then I got super on top of scooping and even just one super tiny pee clump would crumble. I was about to lose my mind haha. So far the new litter is working fantastically, thank goodness! Never touching the Glade one again!



Artiesmom1 said:


> No one can smell 'cat' in my apartment... I have a good sense of smell also... I never want to smell 'cat'--if you know what I mean..........the only way you know I have a cat is because of all the toys and cat trees!! LOL!


LOL I am the same way! Don't get me wrong... I love my cats, but I definitely don't want someone to walk in and smell them :lol:. My apartment manager and maintenance always compliment how amazing our apartment smells... and I want to keep it that way! lol I'm the same way, everyone knows I have cats because of the cat trees and toys! :mrgreen:



Marcia said:


> I have found in my foster room that if I leave the door closed and the windows shut there is a stale lingering cat box odor. If I crack a window even 1" it helps tremendously with no discernible increase in the heating bill. Perhaps you need some ventilation in your apartment. Even a slightly open window will cause some positive air flow and help clear out the stale house odors.


That is such a good point, sometimes my apartment can feel kind of stuffy or stale when we haven't aired it out in awhile. We don't have central air or heat so I really try to crack the windows as much as possible. Sadly... it's -20 with the windchill today, so that's a no go haha. But I will definitely do that when it warms up again! 



Kittys Mom said:


> I like Tidy Cats 24/7 (lower dust, clumps OK). Scoop Away is okay...(clumps AWESOME...higher dust factor). But best is Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat...lowest dust around and clumps pretty dang good too.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Thanks Kittys Mom! I am really liking the Tidy Cats 24/7 for now, it's clumping well and the litter boxes smell sooo clean! That Glade litter just had an atrocious odor when it mixed with urine. I may just have to dry the Dr. Elsey's... that sounds fantastic!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Arianwen said:


> Gsh! I asked something similar recently (nine cats and I work full time) and didn't get half as much help! Some of the brands mentioned I've never seen not heard of but on the days I'm not working and can scoop ore frequently, it is definitely better.


Aww bummer. I didn't expect to get nearly as many responses as I did! I hope some of the replies could help you, as well!  But I agree... it can be difficult for me to scoop more than once a day when I have work and school in a day, just doesn't feel like there's much time to do anything lol! I couldn't imagine scooping after 9 kitties... I am complaining about two! haha


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 12, 2014)

What do you folks do with the scooped out wastes? I've been putting it in a lidded kitchen trash container (with a plastic trash liner inside) next to where the box is (it's in a bathroom, & that's the bathroom wastebasket); it doesn't smell just sitting there, but when I open the lid to put more stuff in, the smell is dire. I don't want to make loads of plastic waste, & I hear one shouldn't flush litter (even non-clay sorts).


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Meh, I struggle with this a bit. I hate wasting the the plastic and adding it to landfills.

I use biodegradable dog poop bags. Scoop the waste into them, tie them off, and toss them into the kitchen trash can. I take out my kitchen garbage every other day in winter and every day in summer (stinks way more in the summer heat).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Shahbazin!
One of the things I've done, is get the peel and stick deodorizers, and stick it to the underside of the lid!
It does help!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been using the litter Genie since I adopted Artie, 3 years ago.

It really works great. I get my refills from Amazon.com. I find it is cheaper that way, automatic delivery.

I empty the bag every 4-5 days, depending on how much is in there. 
The plastic is a double thickness, meaning that the stinkies do not sneak out. 
When it is time to empty, I just open the top, pull out the roll a bit, cut it with the cutter, twist and knot the top...then knot the beginning of the new sleeve (bag) and that is it! 
It seems to be the easiest and least smelly way to deal with litter box junkies....

Before, in the cold weather, I would constantly scoop the clumps, put them in a plastic grocery bag, place on my balcony until I was ready to go out. I would them dump them in the dumpster..
The litter Genie is worth it......

:kittyball


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

We've been using a scent-free corn cob litter with some success. In winter we scoop twice a day, as he goes outdoors in the garden sometimes in the warmer months. Saxon has somewhat stinky poop, but I never notice a urine smell from the box.
Another thing to consider is replacing boxes from time to time, as plastic holds onto odours after a while.
(I don't buy the scented litter because a cat's sense of smell is so much more powerful than a humans, so if I find it too sweet and perfumy, he'd find it overpowering.)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I use the pine pellets in the cat room, and honestly I just don't have any lingering odor that is unpleasant. Neutral - neither good nor bad, but not unpleasant to me. BUT.... I do have the top sash of one window open about 1/2" in ALL weather. We don't get the biting cold wind you do though.

That is a very good point Nuliajuk made about plastic holding odors. The SPCA in Richmond use what looks like giant lasagna pans. Stainless steel and deep - like about 4 inches deep.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The pine litter's good at neutralizing odors. Idea... how's the stuff made? Is it possible to make your own? It might be cheaper!...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Local farm stores sell the pine pellets 5 bucks for 40lbs... you can't get much cheaper than that.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I use Equine pine bedding pellets. $5 at Tractor Supply for 40lbs...

Like Mow said above. Can't get cheaper then that.


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

I use a mix of World's Best (green bag) and Nature's Miracle natural, which is pine-scented. It keeps all smells away. I also love the Litter Lifter. I keep the litter deep enough so that nothing reaches the bottom, and I replenish/top it off weekly. I just tossed out the whole thing after 3 months, so I don't have to buy a ton of litter all the time. 

I love the Litter Genie, too. I cut the bag out weekly.


----------



## OWLYN (Jan 3, 2015)

I used to use the Tidy cat 24/7, but had to switch one time to Arm & Hammer Double Duty. I never went back. It is at least as good at killing odors, and it clumps better. The clumps tend not to break apart as easily, making it much easier to scoop, and allowing for much less frequent 100% litter changeover. I scoop daily, and do a complete change once every 2-3 weeks. And this is with two cats.


----------



## oms (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been having the same problem with Tidy Cats lately! Something has changed with their formula/brand...within the last 3 or so months it has stopped clumping well.
I am looking to try the arm and hammer next time the boxes need dumped and refilled


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been using World's Best for probably 10 years, maybe longer, and one of the reasons I tried it in the first place is that it's flushable. I LOVE that.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

BotanyBlack said:


> I use Equine pine bedding pellets. $5 at Tractor Supply for 40lbs...
> 
> Like Mow said above. Can't get cheaper then that.


 
That's really interesting. I paid almost $20 for 30lb bag of Yesterday's News litter at a pet store.

Do you think my kitty will take your pine litter if I switched? Yesterday's News is also in pellet form.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

At that price. It is worth picking up a bag and putting out at least 1 pan. You can even ask for a torn bag at a discount maybe. (sometimes they just give those away) With only 2 cats now and only spending $5 a bag. I have no problems just dumping a whole box. LOL I figure if it is made to absorb the smell of horse urine. It should work on cat Pee!

Oneginka Equine Pine looks a lot like those pellets. A touch darker in color, but very similar!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

texasgirl said:


> That's really interesting. I paid almost $20 for 30lb bag of Yesterday's News litter at a pet store.
> 
> Do you think my kitty will take your pine litter if I switched? Yesterday's News is also in pellet form.


Yes! With rare exception shelter cats where I volunteer take to the pine pellets if nothing else is offered. Every once in a blue moon there is one that disagrees but more often than not they don't complain. Sprinkle your old litter on top (just some) to make the transition easier.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

OneginkaRussia said:


> Hey there! ) In Russia we buy wood chips for cats, they are in the form of small cylinders. Unpleasant odor not available.)


 We use basically the same thing in the US, but it is marketed as bedding for cats (expensive) and bedding for horses (same stuff only MUCH cheaper!). If your sample smells like pine trees then it is exactly the same thing - compressed sawdust.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Great! Now I need to find a farm store in Frisco, Texas so I can buy this equine pine pellet bedding!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

@Marie73, one box for three cats?! How do you get them to do that?! Lucky you. I have 4 boxes for 3 (2 of my furbabies are only 3 1/2 months old). This morning, they all decided they had to go at once half way through their breakfast. Charli, my soon-to-be 1 year old, headed for her "original" box, where she always went before the kittens arrived, and the other two hopped in one box together....then I saw one kitten hop out and head for Charli's box...Charli didn't like that and took off heading for a box I have at other end of house. lol So each one ended up in a different box!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have five litter boxes and four cats. I have tried them all. And I scoop twice a day. I am a bit obsessed with keeping my house from smelling like cat pee. I think the most important thing you can do is to take them outside, hose them out really, really good, at least once a month, and wash them out with white vinegar. I pour some vinegar and some water in the litter box and wipe them down. 

I have used all of the cat litter out there, and I know everyone has their favorites, but I think the best one for clumping and not sticking to the bottom of the box is Scoop Away. It is VERY dusty when you first pour it, which I do not like about it, but the way it clumps tightly and doesn't break into a bunch of tiny pieces like the tidy cat does, it outweighs the dustiness, which does die down after you pour it. But, you can't scoop out those pee clumps when they are still wet, you have to let them dry a bit, or it's like scraping wet cement off the bottom. It does not fall apart as much as the other litters. I use huge rubbermaid-like containers instead of litter boxes, mostly because one of my cats does not always sit his butt all the way down when he pees. Since I have a ton of cats, I put an entire 25-35 pounds container of litter in the freshly cleaned box, and then as you scoop out the bad stuff, every few days add some more to keep it topped off. If you let it get too low, it will get stuck to the bottom and gross. Also, at least once a week, I wipe down the sides of the litter box with cleaning wipes (I use the non-toxic green-eco friendly type), I just push the litter to the middle and wipe down the sides. This REALLY helps in between until you can take them out and hose them out and clean with vinegar. 

I scoop twice a day, at least, keep it topped off, wipe the sides at least once a week, and hose them out once a month. Since I have so many to clean, I try stagger the time so that I don't have to do them all at the same time. This is what works for me.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

If I only had one cat, I would use feline pine, or the pine pellets that you can get cheaper in bulk. It does not stick to the bottom, and you don't have to use much, but you do have to change it at least once a week, but it is great with odor control and it doesn't really stick to the bottom. I love the stuff, but with 4 cats, I find that I would have to change it daily as much as they poop and pee


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

I use fresh step. I have tried all other litters and this seem to clump hard. I bought this online at amazon [ame]http://www.amazon.com/NonScents-Odor-Control-Litter-Additive/dp/B00E83QDE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422988384&sr=8-1&keywords=no+scents+litter&pebp=1422988389343&peasin=B00E83QDE2[/ame] and used it for the litter boxes outside for the feral cats and it seem to be working. You scatter about 1/4 cup(don't remember) but there are instructions on the package to the cat litter and it should help. I clean daily but without this, it smells really bad so I think it works.


----------



## 64Lynnie (Dec 11, 2014)

I use to use Fresh Step about a year ago and had for quite awhile then they changed their formula and I didn't like it as well. It seemed to get muddy in the main pee corner really fast even though I scooped 2-3 times a day. That was when I just had 1 cat. Now I have 3. I almost always scoop 3times a day if not at least 2 and have 2 litter boxes. I now use Tidy Cats 24/7 for Multiple cats. I only do a complete change every other month. Otherwise I just add to it. I live in a small one bedroom apartment and I get told all the time by people that they cant believe I have cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I also switched from Fresh Step to Tidy Cats 24/7 and I'm very happy with it. The last repairman thought I had a kid, not cats, so the smell isn't an issue. Unless he thought the kid needed a diaper change.....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Unless he thought the kid needed a diaper change.....


OR... he thought maybe you needed one? :jump:lol::wiggle:kittyball


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Depends...


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just bought Tidy Cat light 24/7 and it smells heavily perfumed, is this how it's supposed to smell. The smell is even stronger than fresh step. Does it unscented?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tidy Cat does come in unscented. 

I haven't tried the "light" Tidy Cat, though (if you're talking about the new Lightweight). I haven't read many good reviews about that one.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I tried the light weight (hubby bought it by mistake - when will I learn not to send him to the store?) and I thought it was not worth the double cost plus it was too odorous for me too.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

oms said:


> I have been having the same problem with Tidy Cats lately! Something has changed with their formula/brand...within the last 3 or so months it has stopped clumping well.
> I am looking to try the arm and hammer next time the boxes need dumped and refilled


Yes, I'm glad I'm not the only one! That Glade one was AWFUL. No clumping, horrible odor... just bad all around. I read a ton of reviews online with similar experiences of sudden changes in formula. Luckily, I bought a Tidy Cats 24/7 this past time at Target and it has worked WONDERFULLY. Not sure if I caught it before the formula change (maybe old stock at the store) or what... but my apartment is back to smelling GREAT! :thumb Absolutely no cat odors and clumping is fantastic! After this one, I'll probably go back to Tidy Cats Small Spaces because I've had great luck with that one in the past... 



deanna79 said:


> I just bought Tidy Cat light 24/7 and it smells heavily perfumed, is this how it's supposed to smell. The smell is even stronger than fresh step. Does it unscented?


The 24/7 does have a fairly perfume-y smell, although not as strong as Small Spaces. That is how it comes. Not sure if that specific type comes in unscented, but I know Tidy Cats does offer unscented varieites...


But so far, still loving the 24/7... my apartment doesn't smell like cats at all, even right by the boxes!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Unless he thought the kid needed a diaper change.....


LMAO!! I just cracked up... absolutely classic :lol:


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

Been using Scoop Away Multi Cat for years with great success.


----------



## dragoness (Feb 12, 2015)

I too am in search of a good litter.

Currently, I am using Tidy Cat Pure Nature (it's a blend of corn cob, pine, and cedar). It smells okay, but is quite dusty. 

As long as you scoop regularly, the clumps stay pretty hard, but if you forget, or get too busy for a day or two, they seem to break down when scooping, and just kind of fall apart.

I don't have any problem with odor control with it - it works VERY well for that.

Downside is the tracking.....

I'm not 100% satisfied with it. (still looking for better options)


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

I used to really like the Tidy Cat Small Spaces formula. The litter boxes were in the laundry room next to my kitchen, and that one seemed to trap the smell the best with daily scooping. No other Tidy Cat was as effective. 

I have since switched to the Tidy Cat Lightweight. It is very perfumey, but the cats don't mind and the boxes are now in their own room in the basement....although I noticed if I don't get to them, the other rooms in the basement smell like dung. 

A couple of things I noticed in my life with cats.....nothing holds urine smell like plastic, and most litter boxes are made of plastic. Those with lids seem to exacerbate the smell. I ditched my hooded litter boxes because of that. I use boxes that are deep and open and completely cover them in the litter box liners (I use garbage bags to cover the entire box). I put something under the box to catch litter and the occasional stray pee.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

I have never been into the litter scene, maybe 15 years ago when I had a kitten, but since im planning on getting a indoor cat I must look into it. How likely is it to successfully potty train a cat from kitten, they have training products I came across.

Also my cat loved to do his business in the dirt something my garden has for free. Would using dirt have negative impacts on anything? I just feel litter is a lot of expense yearly...

I guess it would not hide the smell, but maybe when he turns into a grown cat I could make a outdoor tunnel to a dirt trap. As a kitten I would just use litter...Just a thought..

Sorry just a little off topic


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
A litter box is so much more, than just a place, for a cat to do its business! 
It's a window into their health! 
Do they have diarrhea, or are they constipated, are they 'regular' at going?
What do the pee clumps look like?
Clean, discolored, sticky, etc...
Sometimes the only you know something is wrong, is when the cat goes to the box, multiple times, with no results...
The only way you'll know any of these things, is by using a litter box, with good clumping clay litter (imo) this will show up anything out of the ordinary! 
With only one kitty, the cost won't be bad at all...and may well save you some expensive vet bills, because you caught something early enough!

You could always put the litter box in your screened in porch later...it would still be a controlled environment, other animals can't get to it, and it wouldn't be in your house...

Kittens learn very early to use a litter box! You might have to start with a shallow container, so short little kitten legs, can get over the sides!

To start with, NO Clumping Litter! Kittens are notorious for wanting to eat things, they shouldn't! 
So Clumping litter is a no no, till they get a little older!

Good Luck!
Maybe others will chime in here, with some more ideas!
Sharon


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Burt,

I am using World's Best for my kittens. It is a corn cob litter which is naturally clumping but safe for kittens because it can't block their intestines. The downside is out is a little pricey, though long lasting and has a little corn dust. I don't notice with Dexter but after my black kitty Agnes uses the box her feet are dusty brown. I also like that it is environmentally friendly. My husband thinks it is a bit stinky but I only notice any odor right after they have gone number two. I scoop twice a day. I might switch to a clumping clay litter when they are older but I am on the fence about it. The World's best is also lightweight. 

If I remember right you are getting a kitten from a reputable breeder. I don't think there's any reason your kitty won't already be litter trained when you get him/her. Agnes has used the box from day one. Dexter came from a more hectic environment and had a couple accidents initially. He just had to learn that the box was the place to do his business and he caught on quickly. I think cats are naturally tidy and prefer to dig and bury their waste so a clean litter box is a very attractive bathroom choice.


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

I know I am coming into this late.. But I am a fan of most Tidy cats litters (Glade included). However, ONLY when mixed with my local grocery store's brand (Wegmans, for those close by). By itself Tidy cats does not clump very well, and Wegmans brand does. But Wegmans litter doesn't work on odor. And Tidy cats does. So they are the perfect when combined, great for scooping and odor control. I alternate purchasing the two, and in turn it creates a nice mixture. 

I have 3 cats, and 4 boxes. Soon to be 3 since they all mostly avoid one of the boxes.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

*Cat Litter That Actually Works*

I have been on a mission to find a really good unscented clumping cat litter while staying in budget. My partner would always laugh because i'd come home with different brands all the time.

I can't believe that a no name brand that is considered a "cheap" brand has been the best litter so far at a decent price. It is 8.99 for 18kg. They also have the non-clumping and scented if that is what you like. It really hold the stink in as compared to so many others that as soon as they would do their business in the litter box, the whole laundry room would stink. The clumps hold well enough that when I clean it out, it's not breaking apart everywhere making it hard to clean properly.

Just wanted to share this in case there are others from Canada here, as i'm not sure if it's available in the US. I really like this one.


----------



## Paws850 (Mar 3, 2015)

I would avoid the clay-type of litter as it can cause urinary tract infections,so as for a safer method you could just try the wooden pellet litter but also be careful some kitten think its a toy and try play and eat just be on guard.and avoid the bob martin products i hear alot of the litters and stuff have dengerous chemicals in them.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Paws850 said:


> I would avoid the clay-type of litter as it can cause urinary tract infections


I've never heard of this before. 

Cheddar, I sure _wish_ I could buy that litter in the U.S.! I pay about $15 for the same amount (40 lbs is about 18 kg) of non-scented scoopable clay litter here. That's the cheapest I've found that isn't dusty. Glad you found something that works!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Paws850 said:


> I would avoid the clay-type of litter as it can cause urinary tract infections,so as for a safer method you could just try the wooden pellet litter but also be careful some kitten think its a toy and try play and eat just be on guard.and avoid the bob martin products i hear alot of the litters and stuff have dengerous chemicals in them.


I don't think the litter its self causes the UTI, but the bacteria that can accumulate in it if not cleaned regularly/properly and changed when needed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheddar said:


> I don't think the litter its self causes the UTI, but the bacteria that can accumulate in it if not cleaned regularly/properly and changed when needed.


This has always been my understanding too...

If a cat is Really obese (fat) and can't clean properly, that can lead to urinary issues, since litter can get stuck to areas, it shouldn't! 

Scooping twice a day, and keeping the cat at a healthy weight, should take care of those possible issues!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Alright, I'm finally jumping on this boat.

TBH we don't really have a problem with smelly boxes. Between having 6 in the house (two upstairs - one Torri's private box, two on the main level, and two BIG ones in the basement) and feeding raw smell isn't really an issue.

That being said, I use Swheat Scoop regular. I actually find it clumps better than that multicat version. It's fairly low dust, unscented, and doesn't bug my asthma. I've been using it for about 6 years now, and a big bag lasts me a month and a half for about $35 (It's gone WAY up the past 2 years - the same sized bag used to be $25!).

I did try litter liners at one point...but Muffin and Doran both though digging holes in them was the BEST game. So that didn't last long.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, this makes more sense to me now! I've always scooped at least 2x/day, and when my cats were kittens it was more like 4-5x/day!! And they preferred clay litter to wood pellets, I've used pellets initially but one kitty kept eliminating outside the box. Clay eliminated that problem, so I've stuck with it, though I sure _wish_ they liked wood pellets more. :roll:

I decided I rather sift clay litter than clean up my carpets anytime.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Shoot I missed the editing window! I also sprinkle baking soda on top of the litter about once a week, or before we have company. It does a lot to reduce any odor we do get.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Paws850 said:


> I would avoid the clay-type of litter as it can cause urinary tract infections,


Old wive's tale.


----------



## tryingcake (Mar 8, 2015)

*Are there any truly unscented cat liters out there?*

I have severe allergies to these new cat litters. This is my first time dealing with litter in almost 20 years. I liked the old stuff much better. It didn't smell at all.

Is there any clumping kitty litter out there that truly has zero smell? Even the Arm & Hammer unscented smells terrible. I'd rather have one deodorant free. I clean the boxes almost instantly after use, so there is nothing that needs to be masked. 

We've had a litter box for a week now and I've had a horrible headache and sneezing going on for a week. 

My house stinks all the time with these new litters, well, I've only tried three. With the old stuff, no one knew I had cats - ever. They were always shocked when they figured it out, because my house never ever smelled like a litter box. This fake, chemical smell they put in them is horrible. Then add pee or poop to it and it's just nasty. I'm embarrassed to have people over right now. I canceled a dinner party because of it.

Can someone please advise? I'm sure I'm not the only one with this issue. And I don't want to waste a ton of money figuring it out and dealing with an upset cat while changing his litter routine over and over doesn't sound pleasant at all. 

I'm desperate, 
Thank you!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Have you tried Dr. Elsey's Precious Ultra? I use the one in the blue bag, but there's also one called Respiratory Relief in the green bag, which is more expensive, but supposed to be non-dusty and for folks (felines included) with asthma. I think most big box pet stores carry this, but not sure about the RR ones, you could try local independent pet stores, too.
You can try one for free:
http://www.preciouscat.com/pdf/Free_Litter_Fax_Form_fill_8-17-06.pdf

I've never tried A&H brands, so I can't say, but I also do not like scented cat litters. I bought one that didn't say it was scented, but it was, plus it was super dusty. One use and the rest was donated to my local shelter.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Everclean...but it is very dusty. Precious Cat would be my second choice. I think Everclean does a better job of controlling odor and clumping harder than Precious Cat.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

If Fleet Farm is near you, their litter is unscented. I think it has baking soda. I don't feel like it smells like anything. You could also consider the crystal stuff. I'm not sure what it's called.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I had no luck finding a clay litter that I didn't have problems with. The scents bug my asthma and even the 'unscented' ones were way too perfumey for me to handle.

I switched to Swheat Scoop, which is wheat based. Worlds Best (corn based) works too, but is a bit pricey. I find the regular clumps better than the multicat for both those brands.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I found 'Integrity' Clay clumping litter at my farm&feed store, no scent, and I don't find it to be to dusty! And it clumps well!


----------



## tryingcake (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you for the great tips! Im going to go see what I can but locally today or get it ordered online.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Any suggests for the UK?


----------



## ohbry (Mar 13, 2015)

I use Arm & Hammer Clump and Seal (black box) and I love it! No problems with dust, doesn't have a strong litter smell and conceals odors in the litter box. I've tried other litters and haven't found anything I like as much as this one.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

*Different Litter Types Explained!*

We always have so many questions about which litter to use!
Here's a quick primer on litter types!
Common Types of Cat Litter in the Market Today


----------



## KatieJoy (Mar 24, 2015)

I actually use bio degradable wood pellet non clumping litter. I scoop when they do a poop and put it in the toilet. The pee stays in the litter and is absorbed by the wood. No smell. I clean them out once a week.


----------



## Comet (Dec 8, 2012)

ohbry said:


> I use Arm & Hammer Clump and Seal (black box) and I love it! No problems with dust, doesn't have a strong litter smell and conceals odors in the litter box. I've tried other litters and haven't found anything I like as much as this one.


I recently tried this and found that it does work really well to block smell.


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

We've been using Scoop Away Multi Cat formula for nine years now with no complaints.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

It seems like OP has found the solution, but this is still a good thread. I am in Australia, so brands are different over here, but here are the things I have noticed, with 2 young male (neutered) cats:

- Crystal litter: great for odour, relatively good price, but difficult to separate the "dirty" litter from the cleaner stuff, so more wastage
- Woodchip/pine pellets (used with sifting tray): really good for odour control EXCEPT that the pellets did not seem to be absorbing pee properly, resulting in very yucky smelly mess in the bottom tray (even when cleaning 2x daily)
- Clay/clumping: Have tried only a few brands and is by far the easiest to clean, but I find it too dusty and does not mask odours very well

Trays - as said, they do hold smells. I have gone through several in the 9 months we've had the boys. We started with a high sided expensive plastic one from the pet store, then swapped it for 2 smaller ones with a lip so they wouldn't fling the litter out (these ones got smellier each time, cheap plastic). The other 2 are the sifting trays and they are horrid after dealing with the no-absorbing issue. Back to the expensive one, clean it with disinfectant once a week and it seems to retain hardly any smells.


----------



## Exxcentrica (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm a fan of the Arm & Hammer Clump and Seal too


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I think I'm going to try the Arm & Hammer since so many of you suggested it (and it has amazing reviews online!) It's been a few weeks since I totally cleaned out and refilled one of the boxes and Tidy Cats seems to be getting funky again with pee clumps falling apart sometimes (and this is with me scooping twice daily now!).


----------



## loveyouhun (Sep 12, 2013)

*The litter box*

I have one cat. My gosh talk about odor. She scrap the litter to one side and do her business and then cover it. Is this normal? When I have to clean it gosh I have to wash it too. It's stink. I do use litter with scent in it. Maybe using Arm and Hammer baking soda will do the trick? All the poops get stuck on the bottom and smell so strong. What are other ways to eliminate the odor. Any suggestions is welcome.




loveyouhun


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi!
How deep is the litter? It should be three to four inches deep...
Do you use clumping litter?
Clumping litter works so much better than non clumping!
How often are you scooping?
Absolute minimum, is once a day, twice a day is better!
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I use feline pine , exclusively. Smells nice, absorbs, AND it's biodegradable!


----------

